# Are we too late or can we still move?



## Steph100 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi there
Just joined so hope I'm doing everything correctly. I'm hoping you guys may be able to give us some advice. In short, planning a move in around a years time to possibly the Javea region with 3 children. Husband still planning on working in the UK as he is a works 4 on 4 off shift and commuting back and forth. One of my children has been recently diagnosed with a condition which she would highly benefit from being in a warm, drier climate than here in the UK, it would make a substantial difference to the quality of her life, however, her condition is not life threatening. I believe that there are visa's for non-lucrative purposes so my question is could we move over as EU citizens then revert to this visa if we pull out of the EU completely after Brexit? As we wouldn't be working in Spain and if we could prove our income would this be possible or challenging or would much depend on the outcome of free movement etc?
Thanks so much in advance for any input.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steph100 said:


> Hi there
> Just joined so hope I'm doing everything correctly. I'm hoping you guys may be able to give us some advice. In short, planning a move in around a years time to possibly the Javea region with 3 children. Husband still planning on working in the UK as he is a works 4 on 4 off shift and commuting back and forth. One of my children has been recently diagnosed with a condition which she would highly benefit from being in a warm, drier climate than here in the UK, it would make a substantial difference to the quality of her life, however, her condition is not life threatening. I believe that there are visa's for non-lucrative purposes so my question is could we move over as EU citizens then revert to this visa if we pull out of the EU completely after Brexit? As we wouldn't be working in Spain and if we could prove our income would this be possible or challenging or would much depend on the outcome of free movement etc?
> Thanks so much in advance for any input.


:welcome:

Unless or until Britain actually leaves, we won't know if you'll need a visa

At the moment you absolutely don't 

Yes there are non-lucrative visas for non-EU citizens, so if British citizens were to eventually need a visa, that would be an option.

It would obviously not be as straightforward as it is now, but not so very much more complicated


Even now, as EU citizens, you have to prove that you can financially support your family & that you have healthcare provision, in order to register, which you are required to do within 90 days.

The only real difference, is that because your husband will be working in the UK, the UK _might_ pay for your healthcare here, as long as the UK is in the EU & issuing S1 forms. Otherwise you'll all need private health insurance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont think anyone knows the answer to how it will be when we leave the EU, but for now, its relatively easy. 

How old are your children as that can have a bearing on the type of school they may need. Over 10 and really you should be looking at an international school

Jo xxx


----------



## Steph100 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you so much for your replies. I know I'm asking a difficult question and appreciate your answers. With regard to schooling two are over 10 and the other is pre school, so was thinking of private school for the older ones and possibly Spanish school for the younger one? Thanks, feeling that it may not be impossible after all! Xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steph100 said:


> Thank you so much for your replies. I know I'm asking a difficult question and appreciate your answers. With regard to schooling two are over 10 and the other is pre school, so was thinking of private school for the older ones and possibly Spanish school for the younger one? Thanks, feeling that it may not be impossible after all! Xx


It definitely isn't impossible! I know an American family with two kids who are here on a non-lucrative visa

yes I'd agree that Spanish school is the way to go for the younger child & from here in Jávea you have a choice of International schools for the older two


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Steph100 said:


> Thank you so much for your replies. I know I'm asking a difficult question and appreciate your answers. With regard to schooling two are over 10 and the other is pre school, so was thinking of private school for the older ones and possibly Spanish school for the younger one? Thanks, feeling that it may not be impossible after all! Xx



Yes, over 10s are better in international schools as they speak English and follow the English curriculum. There are still plenty of Spanish and other nationalities there, to give the children an international/spanish outlook though. Children dont officially have to start school in spain until they are 6, but there are pre-schools etc around

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, over 10s are better in international schools as they speak English and follow the English curriculum. There are still plenty of Spanish and other nationalities there, to give the children an international/spanish outlook though. Children dont officially have to start school in spain until they are 6, but there are pre-schools etc around
> 
> Jo xxx


Actually in the International schools around here there aren't that many Spanish kids now. Few Spanish parents can now afford it. 

Some Spanish kids do primary school in International & move back to the Spanish system for secondary.

Almost all kids start in Spanish infantil in Jávea the year they turn 3. 

There are pre-schools / guarderías as well, but most don't take kids after the age of 3


----------



## Steph100 (Jul 3, 2016)

Great info, cheers guys x


----------

